# Husqvarna 562xp vs. stihl ms362



## stmonnat (May 17, 2013)

Which would you rather have and why?


----------



## RogueWave (May 17, 2013)

562xp. Autotune and would like to buy a husky someday... never used either just my opinion.


----------



## moronmountain (May 17, 2013)

Husky. Holding baby, hard to type why atm lol.


----------



## sarge3604 (May 17, 2013)

361 or 362


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 17, 2013)

Simple enough..562


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 17, 2013)

View attachment 295932

No explaination needed


----------



## moronmountain (May 17, 2013)

So my biggest reason to pick the Husky would be based almost entirely on reviews, research, and stats. I was actually considering the Stihl for a 60cc saw until I saw the new Husky, and started researching it. I've had good experience owning Huskies, so it didn't take too much to convince me that I wanted a 562. It will prolly be my next new saw.


----------



## stmonnat (May 17, 2013)

I have heard stories you should run the 562 wide open for so long in something big to self adjust from factory settings which meet emissions. Has anybody else heard of this.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 17, 2013)

stmonnat said:


> I have heard stories you should run the 562 wide open for so long in something big to self adjust from factory settings which meet emissions. Has anybody else heard of this.



Yup it says it right in the owners manual.


----------



## Joe Kidd (May 17, 2013)

stmonnat said:


> I have heard stories you should run the 562 wide open for so long in something big to self adjust from factory settings which meet emissions. Has anybody else heard of this.



I believe only in high altitude. It's set at the factory for under 3000ft. After a few full throttle cuts in some bigger wood it'll run just fine. Altitude, temp and fuel are the main issues. First rule of thumb with any autotune is to open up the muff. Cheapest way to gain power.


----------



## JakeG (May 17, 2013)

You know you want one...


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 17, 2013)

How do you like that Total bar on there Jake? I was undecided on a Total or Techlite but i ended up going with the Techlite.


----------



## northwoods18 (May 17, 2013)

jakeg said:


> you know you want one...



yes i do!!!!!


----------



## sarge3604 (May 17, 2013)

i cant wait to do a test just for fun with my friend who has a 562 i have an 034 see who can cut faster:ghost:


----------



## JakeG (May 17, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> How do you like that Total bar on there Jake? I was undecided on a Total or Techlite but i ended up going with the Techlite.



Everything I have to say about these two bars is 100% positive. From the price on down to the fit and finish. The 20" & 28" cost $100.00 and you just cant beat that! Unfortunately I've never ran a techlite so I have no basis for comparison. If money were no object, I'd love to have one, or two.. Maybe three.


----------



## RogueWave (May 17, 2013)

moronmountain said:


> So my biggest reason to pick the Husky would be based almost entirely on reviews, research, and stats. I was actually considering the Stihl for a 60cc saw until I saw the new Husky, and started researching it. I've had good experience owning Huskies, so it didn't take too much to convince me that I wanted a 562. It will prolly be my next new saw.



Same here although I never owned one. We ran one an older Husky at work for awhile though, a 2 something series. Strong runner. I will say that their is a somewhat of husky slant here at AS that I see, (I'm very new here though) BUT I can see why. Most are great saws. I guess I'm beginning the CAD, cause there are a lot of good chainsaws out there, most brands and ages.:msp_w00t:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (May 17, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> First rule of thumb with any autotune is to open up the muff. Cheapest way to gain power.


Where does a noob go to find out how to do this? I've tried searching and reading through dozens of threads but can't seem to find an easy to understand answer.


----------



## Joe Kidd (May 17, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Where does a noob go to find out how to do this? I've tried searching and reading through dozens of threads but can't seem to find an easy to understand answer.



Try a search on Stumpy's 562 build or Tzed250 550 build. It's been quite a while since I've looked at those threads. Someone here may have them bookmarked.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 17, 2013)

Love my 562. Seems to keep getting stronger and stronger every tank of fuel. I know it knocks my 036 in the dirt.


----------



## sarge3604 (May 17, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> Love my 562. Seems to keep getting stronger and stronger every tank of fuel. I know it knocks my 036 in the dirt.



how does it compare to a 044


----------



## mt.stalker (May 17, 2013)

RogueWave said:


> Same here although I never owned one. We ran one an older Husky at work for awhile though, a 2 something series. Strong runner. I will say that their is a somewhat of husky slant here at AS that I see, (I'm very new here though) BUT I can see why. Most are great saws. I guess I'm beginning the CAD, cause there are a lot of good chainsaws out there, most brands and ages.:msp_w00t:



The 2 series huskys , are strong and fast . 3 series are arguably better because of quad porting . Time will tell about the autotunes , but they are strong . 
IMO , the husky slant , may be in part , due to the fact that they seem to produce their peak hp at a slightly higher rpm , and they just plain scream :msp_wub: . Many users prefer the feel or torque of a stihl , for personal reasons .
In the real world though , pro husky or pro stihl models of similar displacement will be so close in cut times , that it really doesn't matter . ( God i hate to admit that ) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 17, 2013)

I've lately been a stihl guy until this year. I bought two 562xp's and recently a 390xp. I have been running my 562 every day with a 20" bar. Its very impressive. All I've done to it so far has been gutting the baffles in the mufflers. I had trouble with the first one, which got a new carb and been fine since. My 390 is in pieces because that's getting ported as we speak. Ive just been taking my time nights doing the port work. I must say its got a better feel than the 362, which im not impressed with. I like the 361 anyday over a 362. But the 562 is my daily go to saw. From bucket work to climbing on the crane and so on. I really love that husky!! Ok that's my 2cents and then some..lol...


----------



## M&Rtree (May 17, 2013)

sarge3604 said:


> how does it compare to a 044



Well depends on the wood your cutting, anything under 18 inch the 562 cuts faster but 20 or above the 044 is alot stronger.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2013)

Both are great damn saws, pick them up see which one you like.
Spend your money with the dealer who earns your business. 
I've got 362's out that are coming up on 4 years and a few have cut hundreds of
face cords of firewood with very few issues.


----------



## moronmountain (May 17, 2013)

RogueWave said:


> Same here although I never owned one. We ran one an older Husky at work for awhile though, a 2 something series. Strong runner. I will say that their is a somewhat of husky slant here at AS that I see, (I'm very new here though) BUT I can see why. Most are great saws. I guess I'm beginning the CAD, cause there are a lot of good chainsaws out there, most brands and ages.:msp_w00t:



Yeah it's wierd. In Oregon pretty much every logger I know runs a 046/460/461 Stihl. One local shop had no less than 10 461's on the shelf yesterday, and only a few other assorted Stihls and Huskies. Most of the guys I've talked to said they like Stihl better in the wet, dirty, and nasty, but even most of them will say a Husky is faster in clean wood. There are places and uses for both brands IMO.


----------



## moronmountain (May 17, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> Well depends on the wood your cutting, anything under 18 inch the 562 cuts faster but 20 or above the 044 is alot stronger.



It sure is different up here in the PNW I guess, because I never see a 60cc saw with less than a 24" bar on it, and even 50cc saws normally have a 20".


----------



## parrisw (May 17, 2013)

562XPW, nuff said!!







Real nice 262 as well for comparison!











You know you want one!! All the big kids are doing it!


----------



## parrisw (May 17, 2013)

moronmountain said:


> There are places and uses for both brands IMO.



Stihl is good for a door stop!


----------



## RiverRocket (May 18, 2013)

sarge3604 said:


> how does it compare to a 044



No comparison...The 044/440 is the winner easy....I have both, the 562 and 440...The're both great saws..
The 562 and 440 are two of the best saws ever made...JMO,,,Wait....I take that back..
I Would probably have to say the 372 is the best Husky ever Made. again JMO


----------



## M&Rtree (May 18, 2013)

parrisw how about a cutting video of the 262 vs 562? I need a set of dogs like that for my 562.


----------



## sunfish (May 18, 2013)

562xp is the most impressive stock saw I've ever run. Not only in speed and power, but in the way if feels and handles. Hell of a saw! It OWNS the 60cc market! :msp_smile:


----------



## Ironworker (May 18, 2013)

Good topic, being that I'm looking to get a 60cc saw, I already have a couple of Huskys and was looking at getting a ms362 just to mix it up a little, because in my opinion I believe there is not much of a difference in pro saws, atleast not that I will really notice. But leaning towards a Husky 562.


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2013)

greyfox said:


> Good topic, being that I'm looking to get a 60cc saw, I already have a couple of Huskys and was looking at getting a ms362 just to mix it up a little, because in my opinion I believe there is not much of a difference in pro saws, atleast not that I will really notice. But leaning towards a Husky 562.



Just lean harder, the direction is no doubt the right one! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (May 18, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> parrisw how about a cutting video of the 262 vs 562? I need a set of dogs like that for my 562.



Maybe some day, have to get some test wood.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (May 18, 2013)

I own Stihl products because of the quality of service the local Stihl dealer has provided. But I have used both saws, and I like the 562xp a bit better and feel that I'm a bit more efficient with it. It balances better with a 20" bar, is lighter, and handles better in my hands. Both saws were easy to start and accelerated well, but I'd give the nod to the 562xp.


----------



## Lank Thompson (May 28, 2013)

I have an ms361 and buddy has a 562xp. Head to head we couldn't tell the difference. The husky felt a little lighter but really isn't but the angles of the stihl handle feel better to me. I would happily own either but I am a low tech guy and prefer a simple carb so lean that way.


----------



## mtrees (May 28, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. My Wicked Worksaw 562 by Tlandrum sounds flat angry!!


----------



## john damps (Jan 27, 2015)

i have noticed stihl prices have been going up and quality down, get in the game its not 1978 or 1998 or even 2005, husky -jonsered-echo are better saws and better prices,small saws -ech0-med saws echo-pro-big farm ranch husky,


----------



## syczek (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm going to buy new 60cc saw, so I'm thinking about 562XP or MS362 CM. Which of them will be better choice? I've heard that 562XP is great, fast saw but has a lot of problems and faults. But then MS362 is bit slower than Husqy but more reliable. Is that true.


----------



## john damps (Jan 29, 2017)

stmonnat said:


> Which would you rather have and why?


this isn't even close, the xp562, ecspecialy for long Gevity, the xp 562 or jonsred 2260 are better, faster, more versatile, lighter,the stihl still has to much plastic and frankly I fell is overrated,i prefer the sleekness of the jonsred,1st than the husky,amd for half the price [but giving uo a little speed and tech,]I would take the echo timberwolf for 399,99, that buys a lot fuel and chains for 300 bucks,just my opinion, john damps ADK MNTS


----------



## syczek (Jan 29, 2017)

OK, but what about Huskies durability...?


----------



## john damps (Jan 29, 2017)

syczek said:


> OK, but what about Huskies durability...?


I havnt had any issues with mine, the husky or the jonsred, I did buy a 391 stihl late last yer,mainly because I like the dealer and felt guilty I was was always buying my husky-jonsred-echo chains of them,so I did put a new stihl in my stable,the 391,and in my opinion its not even close to my echo 70cc, with 24 inch bar,the 391 has a 20,and it dogs going through standing oak-locust-hard maple,its very much all plastic,and the sprocket for the chain is CHEAP,THE CHAIN COMES OFF 50%of the time when liming,-frustrating,for 600 bucks I did excpect more,i know its not a pro saw, either is my 670 echo,and don't have these issues,and it is 80 dollors less,i have a question for YOUALL''' why do most stihl saws run with the bar upside down,even fairly new ones?its like they fell obligated,ill stick with,jonsred-husky-echo-no led gas,startron gas treatment, it has worked for 6-8 solid years,i do rotate my saws every couple years so I always have new ones and up to 4-5 years old,i don't like problems,i did run a 50cc pouland pro a month ago,i was pulling stumps with my excavator and needed a saw,i didn't want to run home so I bought this on sale 199,99 20inch, this thing really screams, it will cut with my little husky 450,im sure, [not the 455 though]


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dolmar 6100...Mic drop. I would be extremely pleased to own any of the pro 60cc saws from the big 4 saw makers.


----------



## john damps (Jan 29, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Dolmar 6100...Mic drop. I would be extremely pleased to own any of the pro 60cc saws from the big 4 saw makers.


I must tell you I had one of my jonsred [I think 2166] worked on at Comstock in Dolgeville ny, and the owner gave me a 73-73cc dolmar AND WOW WHAT AMONSTER THATSAW WOULD CUT I CUT A 32INCH RED OAK AND THiS THING NEVER TOOK A BREATH,JUST BRUTE FORCE CHAINSAW, very well built but to heavy for my liking,my shoulders and coller bones have been broken,[ I was a tourcherd pow in 85] so I do Like the lighter chainsaws for that reason,but dolmar is very well made,if weight isn't an issue for you young guys look at the dolmar as a profesinal woodsman saw,


----------



## syczek (Jan 30, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Dolmar 6100...


I belive that is good saw but there isn't any dealer around me.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 30, 2017)

For a new 60cc saw, I'd really be looking hard at the Dolmar 6100 or an Echo 590/600/620. I'm a stihl guy at heart, but the 362 is stupid-expensive. 

I get that you don't have a local dealer, but it's not like it's your only saw. Who cares if parts take four days to get to your mailbox? Honestly, my Stihl dealer has to order most stuff anyway. Nate from Performance Outdoor Equipment in Ohio or Carl Miller from Miller Mod Saws can ship you a saw and can get parts if they're needed. Also, those guys could both do a better job diagnosing stuff over the phone than most techs at a Stihl shop can do looking at a saw. 

If I was gonna buy one today, I'd most likely buy the 6100. That or a used 036/360/361. The Husky/Jonsered does seem very impressive, but I've just read too many failure stories to be interested in one. A 357, though would be a nice saw to own.


----------



## john damps (Jan 30, 2017)

RYAN ;you bring up valid good points, but run a jonsred 2260 and let me know what you think, thsy are light-smoth-cut like a lazer-and just feel perfect in my hands,now that I thik of it the dolmar the dealer gave me may have been a 75cc,i don't recall the modle wjen that started the woods shook, what an engine, once again I have many saws, and don't knock what others run,just be save,i fell the jonsred is the slickest smoothet saw on the market, and echo is the best for the money, and husky for everyday hard logging,i said I was in a pinch last month December 2nd I was pulling stumps with my excavator and went out and bought a poulnd av 50cc pro,i want to cut some logs to see how it is, I used it 3-4 min cutting a few roots,to fiy in dump trailor, but it sounds mean,and is light for 20 inch,[I put a real chain on it,]


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 30, 2017)

I hear you John. I've never run a 2260/562. I sure would like to sometime. Hopefully sooner rather than later. Everyone says that they are the cat's meow.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dolmar 6100 is the strongest ported 60cc saw, still has a carburetor that you can adjust with a screwdriver, but I like the 2260 if I had to choose a computer management saw. I have owned 3 562XP saws, lightning fast and smooth as silk. I have tried a lot of 60cc saws and I own 3 different brands right now. That said my 357xp is at MMWS right now and it is my go to 60cc saw. Like someone said 357xp must be experienced to appreciate it.


----------



## Jet47 (Feb 1, 2017)

I own both the 2260 and 562. I am guessing around 1200 hours on the 562 and it has never been in the shop. Roughly 700 hours on the 2260, been to the shop once. Small problem with the carb.


----------



## john damps (Feb 2, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I own both the 2260 and 562. I am guessing around 1200 hours on the 562 and it has never been in the shop. Roughly 700 hours on the 2260, been to the shop once. Small problem with the carb.


if I was droped off in alaska to start a home stead ,and all that goes with it, build a house-keep firewood.clear road ways, I wold 1st take my jonsred 2260,[if you havnt ran one I would understand your heastation, I do think the 562 xr shows wear and tear after a while I would want a 20 inch pro bar and 24 inch pro bar my second back up saw would be a 20 inch, echo timberwolf,over 3 years it has never gave me 1 min issue,i have 3,timberwolfs,they are such a great deal at 399.99, and cut awesome and fairly simple, a case cx 80 excavator and the new john deere 550k dozer with 94 hrs power, terex pt 8o track skid steer [will go any place] and takauchi 70v tire skid steer or john deere 260 69 hours power tire skid steer,with bucket.clam bucket,maybe a john deere 120 or cat 112 excavator, with thumb, and 3 bukets, 24in with 5 teeth, a 30 inch smooth cutting edge, and 30inch grading bucket.and should do it,[sorry for getting off target. tanks for hanging in there,but lets face its all in back of our minds'''''


----------



## Farmer Johns Cousin (Feb 2, 2017)

Get both.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 2, 2017)

I haven't run a 362 so can't compare. I will say that my "wicked work saw - Terry Landrum" 562 not only sounds angry but cuts that way also, great saw in my opinion.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 2, 2017)

If I was getting dropped off to make an Alaska homestead, I would bring neither an ms362 nor a Jonsered 2260/Husky 562, but different strokes for different folks, you know.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 2, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Dolmar 6100 is the strongest ported 60cc saw, still has a carburetor that you can adjust with a screwdriver, but I like the 2260 if I had to choose a computer management saw. I have owned 3 562XP saws, lightning fast and smooth as silk. I have tried a lot of 60cc saws and I own 3 different brands right now. That said my 357xp is at MMWS right now and it is my go to 60cc saw. Like someone said 357xp must be experienced to appreciate it.



When did a 6100 become the strongest ported 60cc saw ?

Or was that just someone's opinion ?


----------



## AmateurSawer (Feb 2, 2017)

Never run a 562 but have used my 362 ( non-Mtronic) for several years.Does what I ask it to do and only needed maintainance (plug and filter).I would buy from the dealer who offers the best service and parts.In my case,that's been Stihl but I've heard good things about a Husky dealer a little further away,too.I don't think there is a wrong answer to your question.You are buying a pro saw.


----------



## john damps (Feb 2, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> When did a 6100 become the strongest ported 60cc saw ?
> 
> Or was that just someone's opinion ?


I forget becuse people [NOT YOU] get carried away, the question 30 questions ago was a stilh 262 or xp 562 husky, now were way off subject,forget about buying the siock saw and startporting them, do valve jobs, stroner pushrod, stronger pistons ,come on MAY WHAT CAN YOU GET OFF THE SELF,THATS WHAT 90% OF THESE GUYS ARE INTRESTED,thats probley why I take an echo 590 timberwolf or an echo 680 they seem to stay stock,doese it matter if your modified 60cc saw cuts though a 14 log at 11,4 seconds,and you have 900 bucks into it or my jonsred 2260 cuts it 11,5 oar the bone long lasting 5 year warrenty 590 timber wolf cuts the log at 11.9 sec,i try to answer the question asked of me, I don't copaire a 75cc to a stock 50cc or stock tp modified,


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Feb 2, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> When did a 6100 become the strongest ported 60cc saw ?
> 
> Or was that just someone's opinion ?


It was masterminds results, when he compared several models all after being ported. I do like the 6100, it is pro grade and still costs a good bit less then the others, has fewer moving parts, which to me is less to break in the future, I have and still will own the other models, mostly just to see what they are all about, but I generally dnt keep them, not until they have a proven track record of reliability, when the table at my local shops aren't full of them then I will consider them.


----------



## john damps (Feb 2, 2017)

AmateurSawer said:


> Never run a 562 but have used my 362 ( non-Mtronic) for several years.Does what I ask it to do and only needed maintainance (plug and filter).I would buy from the dealer who offers the best service and parts.In my case,that's been Stihl but I've heard good things about a Husky dealer a little further away,too.I don't think there is a wrong answer to your question.You are buying a pro saw.


I would say stick who giving you good service, as long as the saw is holding up to your likeing,bit you wii get the hankering for something different,if you don't want spend a ton buy the echo 590, go on there web site see how many bad things are said about them [they have 95% approval rate]and if you want favoret in this class cs 2260 jonsred,it just fits perfrct and points perfect, right were you wany the tree to fall, start in on 2nd or 3rd pull and go to town,very little vibrastion, it cuts so fast you don't notice any, and great for limbing, good luck


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 2, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> It was masterminds results, when he compared several models all after being ported. I do like the 6100, it is pro grade and still costs a good bit less then the others, has fewer moving parts, which to me is less to break in the future, I have and still will own the other models, mostly just to see what they are all about, but I generally dnt keep them, not until they have a proven track record of reliability, when the table at my local shops aren't full of them then I will consider them.



There is alot of guys who port chainsaws..some arent even on the internet and have had way different results.

Do you work for a service or have a logging job ?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Feb 2, 2017)

I know there are a lot of others, and I respect them all, I plan on have a miller mod saw soon myself and I Have a MOFO already, just not a lot of guys who have them all done and access to test them together. Every one has there own opinion and that is cool, just sharing what I have read and my opinion, I like the smoothness myself, as soon as durability isn't an issue I will own 1, I am just giving them ttime to fix the issues. Till then I have my old carb saws. I dnt log for a living, my dad did and I have tried to stay up on things.


----------



## john damps (Feb 3, 2017)

I wouldn't even concider porting my 562 xR ore my jonsred 2260,i wouldnr even think about tearing it apart the manufacture spends millions of millions of dollors to do reacherch and deveope mint, and I don't hear the must be ported to be valid in the top 5 0r 6 59cc saws, I think we have some great choises, with the 562 xp and jonsred 2260-stihl 562=dolmar 6111 echo 590, [5 year warrenty for 399,99]plus a few more,i forgot to menschen, incliding the baaad baaad boy the echo 600 pro saw, they are a bad saw, and dO your' ALL SEFT A test go on husky-stihll and look at the reviews,=a lot people disappointed, look at the echo, all if them if you want you will see the happiest costermers, in the industry, up tp 79 cc, DONT DISAPOINT,


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ahh I see someone has also been drinking tonight. John got a head start on me or is hitting a wicked strong bottle.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 4, 2017)

As far as I know, the 560/2260/562 always have been a better performer than the MS362, regardless if the power specs of the 362 has been "adjusted up" to match lately. As usual with Stihl "power upgrades", there seem to be no specific reason for it, the specs just change "on paper" (usually to match the competition).

Of course the new version of the MS362 _may _put out the same max hp, but that doesn't help anyway if it isn't as effective at the rpms that really count.

My point is that max power (hp) ratings only go "so far" - if the difference isn't a major one, surprises may turn up in actual use.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have one of the last version MS362C-M (manufactured August 2016). I asked the dealer for another board member what the difference with the previous M-Tronic equipped MS362:

Different carburetor
Different solenoid
Different M-Tronic settings to take advantage of the new carburetor
"Star Wars" style sprocket cover

I have no idea how the previous version performs, but this is a very strong performer for a 60cc saw, and I still haven't finished breaking it in due to foul weather setting in. It cuts through 18"-20" Downy oak and English walnut like butter with a 18" bar, extremely impressed with it so far.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Feb 4, 2017)

john damps said:


> LISTEN HOMO-LITE I HAVNT DRANK IN 30 YEARS, ALLTHOUE I DO HAVE SEVERE NECK AND SHOULDER PROBLEMS, IF I HAD TO GUEESS SPENDING 14 NIGHTS ON BEHALF OF THE BULGARIAN MALISIA AND BEATEN EVERY NIGHT, -9 OF US,6 GREEN BERET'S 6 SEALS AND 3 CIA TACKTAKLE.IT WASNT PREETY AND WERE LUCKY THE BRITTS ASA RESQUED US JAN, 13TH 1985,SO I HAPPEN TO GET ALITTLE AHEAD OF MYSELF. DONT EVER BUST MY ASS AGAIN YOU DONT KNOW ME,NOW SHUT UP AND COMPLAIN ABOUT YOUR SAW[*****]MY SHOULDERS BEEN BROKE-BOTH MY KNEES,MY LEFTHIP,I COULD GO ON BY WAST YOUR VALUABLE TIME,HURRY UP AND TOON UP YOUR SAW.DONT EMAIL AGAIN


Calm down spazz. I never emailed you. Thank you for your service.


----------



## john damps (Feb 4, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Calm down spazz. I never emailed you. Thank you for your service.


someone did with logo and name, unlees you were there, don't talk about it, TAKE MY ADVISE DONT EMAIL AGAIN,


----------



## john damps (Feb 4, 2017)

spazz ,ill let my borthers in arms how you fell, I warned you,


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Feb 4, 2017)

john damps said:


> spazz ,ill let my borthers in arms how you fell, I warned you,


You want to take this outside tough guy? Is that a threat you whining old man. If we did take it outside all I would have to do is sneeze at you and your brittle bones would snap. You must feel tough behind that keyboard. Your a classic keyboard commando. Learn how to spell.


----------



## john damps (Feb 4, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> Calm down spazz. I never emailed you. Thank you for your service.


while you were curling up to your family there were 12 of us resquing jr olimpylcs form iran, they had hostage for 10- million dollors, but we went over and saved them,we killed 78 badguys holding our kids. what skould have been a fun gloriuse time lasted 1 nignt, the med, avac, took them to the ship the cia had other plans for us our helo got shot down, we were in a 2 day firefight, [both pilots were blown apart] we-6 green berrtes 6 navy seals 3 cia tackteckle were taken and beaten everynight for 14 nights,sorry if you don't find it so funny,unfortenetly that's the last time I volindetered for a black opt mission,thank god Reagan was in the presedent office and he gpt the britts SAS TO RESQUE US, WHAEN I CAME TOO I WOKE IN A HOSPITOL IN NJ,ALONG WITH GEN JACK KANE, -4 STAR GEN, yours truly gunny srt, 1stf class johndadmphiersr, calss a sniper-class a hand to hand combat,


----------



## r black (Feb 4, 2017)

this was my choice however I like ALL SAWS wow umm this thread is old as dirt


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 4, 2017)

To me the 562 feels better then the 362. Never ran a 362 but get to play with a few 562's


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Feb 4, 2017)

john damps said:


> while you were curling up to your family there were 12 of us resquing jr olimpylcs form iran, they had hostage for 10- million dollors, but we went over and saved them,we killed 78 badguys holding our kids. what skould have been a fun gloriuse time lasted 1 nignt, the med, avac, took them to the ship the cia had other plans for us our helo got shot down, we were in a 2 day firefight, [both pilots were blown apart] we-6 green berrtes 6 navy seals 3 cia tackteckle were taken and beaten everynight for 14 nights,sorry if you don't find it so funny,unfortenetly that's the last time I volindetered for a black opt mission,thank god Reagan was in the presedent office and he gpt the britts SAS TO RESQUE US, WHAEN I CAME TOO I WOKE IN A HOSPITOL IN NJ,ALONG WITH GEN JACK KANE, -4 STAR GEN, yours truly gunny srt, 1stf class johndadmphiersr, calss a sniper-class a hand to hand combat,





john damps said:


> while you were curling up to your family there were 12 of us resquing jr olimpylcs form iran, they had hostage for 10- million dollors, but we went over and saved them,we killed 78 badguys holding our kids. what skould have been a fun gloriuse time lasted 1 nignt, the med, avac, took them to the ship the cia had other plans for us our helo got shot down, we were in a 2 day firefight, [both pilots were blown apart] we-6 green berrtes 6 navy seals 3 cia tackteckle were taken and beaten everynight for 14 nights,sorry if you don't find it so funny,unfortenetly that's the last time I volindetered for a black opt mission,thank god Reagan was in the presedent office and he gpt the britts SAS TO RESQUE US, WHAEN I CAME TOO I WOKE IN A HOSPITOL IN NJ,ALONG WITH GEN JACK KANE, -4 STAR GEN, yours truly gunny srt, 1stf class johndadmphiersr, calss a sniper-class a hand to hand combat,


You got any proof of who you are? Stolen valor is a federal crime dip ****. Show me a copy of your dd214. Enough said. And show me pictures of you then and now to prove that your real.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, this post is hopelessly derailed! You two could take this up somewhere else and get back to chainsaws, just sayin.


----------



## john damps (Feb 5, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Well, this post is hopelessly derailed! You two could take this up somewhere else and get back to chainsaws, just sayin.


nobody is stopping you from chainsaw talk, sorry if your blaming me but homo-lite said the first sarcastic inaproipiet comment, I try to help people with all my experience, but I care for don't wise ass that hide behind a keyboard, -mostly cowards-sorry for getting off the topic but I kind it VERY VERY personanle,i didn't volunteer to become a pow or to have to kill but we had no choice,after I healed up from the hospital I got to train with the brittish SAS FOR 10 TEN DAYS, they have some training facilities and have their **** together,im glade they are our side, too all our special forces,hang in there and good luck,


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 5, 2017)

john damps said:


> nobody is stopping you from chainsaw talk, sorry if your blaming me but homo-lite said the first sarcastic inaproipiet comment, I try to help people with all my experience, but I care for don't wise ass that hide behind a keyboard, -mostly cowards-sorry for getting off the topic but I kind it VERY VERY personanle,i didn't volunteer to become a pow or to have to kill but we had no choice,after I healed up from the hospital I got to train with the brittish SAS FOR 10 TEN DAYS, they have some training facilities and have their **** together,im glade they are our side, too all our special forces,hang in there and good luck,


No blame from me, just keeping it real. You have something to say about he topic, say it, you want to get personal, take it somewhere else, that's all I'm sayin. I'm really interested in anything you have to say about the two saw being discussed, the rest, not so much.


----------



## john damps (Feb 5, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> No blame from me, just keeping it real. You have something to say about he topic, say it, you want to get personal, take it somewhere else, that's all I'm sayin. I'm really interested in anything you have to say about the two saw being discussed, the rest, not so much.


no problem here ,'I try to keep those 34 years behind me, I didn't like his sarcastic subject,any how been working in the woods and heavy equipment form 40 years, I was brought up in the logging buissnes,i stillclear 100 acers forest, but its a shame they have me using a cat d9n-or d10, and big 130.000 lbs excavators.i wathch them throw, hundreds of thousand away,it kills me, althoue we do lodge some lots,oak-maple-ash,its easy with all the equipment we have, my poor uncle hade an old timberjack 1968, 4cyl Detroit, and a dresser td 15 dozer,i ussaly skid with,they were legands,they went to all the woodsman shows,boonville ,ny Vermont-mane,and competered, all 350 pounds of them,i think they still have a couple world records 2-man saw cut, 6.8 sec, chop block, mod, saws, percey and louie sowle,provedence ny, [Saratoga co, west,]


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 5, 2017)

And here I thought bringing the awesome and fantastic as well as obviously the best 60cc saw the Dolmar 6100 would ruffle feathers so I just left it out. Lol
The 562 has an aluminum handle vs plastic. And can get heated handles in the US.


----------



## john damps (Feb 5, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> And here I thought bringing the awesome and fantastic as well as obviously the best 60cc saw the Dolmar 6100 would ruffle feathers so I just left it out. Lol
> The 562 has an aluminum handle vs plastic. And can get heated handles in the US.


do you keep that stock? it looks nice,


----------



## dieselfitter (Feb 5, 2017)

Any relation to valleyfirewood?


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 5, 2017)

john damps said:


> do you keep that stock? it looks nice,


Yep all stock just Sharp chain and fresh mix.
I did change the bucking spikes to a double set.


----------



## john damps (Feb 5, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Yep all stock just Sharp chain and fresh mix.
> I did change the bucking spikes to a double set.


ya I'm looking at one now,


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 5, 2017)

john damps said:


> ya I'm looking at one now,


Solid saw and fits most all my wants. If you have a chance to run one do so. Especially if it is broke in. Mine kept getting stronger for many tanks.


----------



## john damps (Feb 5, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Solid saw and fits most all my wants. If you have a chance to run one do so. Especially if it is broke in. Mine kept getting stronger for many tanks.


do they sell them with a 20inc bar?


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 5, 2017)

john damps said:


> do they sell them with a 20inc bar?


Yes but a good dealer should set you up with what ever you like to use. @fordf150 is a great guy to work with and last I knew he would sell them set up with an awesome total / tsumara bar if you wanted.
@MillerModSaws is another good guy to work with and will port them before they leave the shop.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Feb 6, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Yes but a good dealer should set you up with what ever you like to use. @fordf150 is a great guy to work with and last I knew he would sell them set up with an awesome total / tsumara bar if you wanted.
> @MillerModSaws is another good guy to work with and will port them before they leave the shop.


Thanks @CoreyB. I can't help ya with the 562xp but I can a 2260 the red version of the 562xp or the 6100. @fordf150 can as well. He also sells echos.


----------



## axeandwedge (Feb 10, 2017)

syczek said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to buy new 60cc saw, so I'm thinking about 562XP or MS362 CM. Which of them will be better choice? I've heard that 562XP is great, fast saw but has a lot of problems and faults. But then MS362 is bit slower than Husqy but more reliable. Is that true.


Husky 562 xp a lot of problems,******** to that.


mt.stalker said:


> The 2 series huskys , are strong and fast . 3 series are arguably better because of quad porting . Time will tell about the autotunes , but they are strong .
> IMO , the husky slant , may be in part , due to the fact that they seem to produce their peak hp at a slightly higher rpm , and they just plain scream :msp_wub: . Many users prefer the feel or torque of a stihl , for personal reasons .
> In the real world though , pro husky or pro stihl models of similar displacement will be so close in cut times , that it really doesn't matter . ( God i hate to admit that ) :hmm3grin2orange:




Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanman55 (Jul 11, 2017)

I hear there are crank bearing problems with the 562 xp. Local dealer said they have replaced a few . you guys hear that?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 11, 2017)

The 562xp problems are small and seem to be about over. I still have a first run model from 2011 with NO problems at all.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 11, 2017)

axeandwedge said:


> Husky 562 xp a lot of problems,******** to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk



NOT. If you know what you are working with. True they don't like heat but neither do rotund women, not to say they don't satisfy when called upon lol. Speaking from experience, not from inventory.

562xp in the hands of experience is a force to recon with. .... Until you have to re-fuel on a hot day lol.

362c is a no nonsense saw. No problems with that one whatsoever. In any climate, temp included.

Buy what fits best, learn what you are running. They all are different. Stay safe


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 11, 2017)

Shanman55 said:


> I hear there are crank bearing problems with the 562 xp. Local dealer said they have replaced a few . you guys hear that?



I would think that is more oil or operator error. I've run my ported 562xp to extremes in hopes to find any weakness and so far none. What a blast to run a ported 60cc saw that runs with a 70cc stocker.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## LittleLebowski (Jul 11, 2017)

john damps said:


> spazz ,ill let my borthers in arms how you fell, I warned you,



Really? What branch, unit, and MOS? Be specific. Your DD214 is public knowledge, FYI.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Jul 12, 2017)

I chose the MS362 v2 due to the airfilter and double piston rings on the Stihl. Thats it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski (Jul 12, 2017)

john damps said:


> while you were curling up to your family there were 12 of us resquing jr olimpylcs form iran, they had hostage for 10- million dollors, but we went over and saved them,we killed 78 badguys holding our kids. what skould have been a fun gloriuse time lasted 1 nignt, the med, avac, took them to the ship the cia had other plans for us our helo got shot down, we were in a 2 day firefight, [both pilots were blown apart] we-6 green berrtes 6 navy seals 3 cia tackteckle were taken and beaten everynight for 14 nights,sorry if you don't find it so funny,unfortenetly that's the last time I volindetered for a black opt mission,thank god Reagan was in the presedent office and he gpt the britts SAS TO RESQUE US, WHAEN I CAME TOO I WOKE IN A HOSPITOL IN NJ,ALONG WITH GEN JACK KANE, -4 STAR GEN, yours truly gunny srt, 1stf class johndadmphiersr, calss a sniper-class a hand to hand combat,



I don't think that you know what you are talking about. You seem to be conflating Gunnery Sergeant and Sergeant First Class, ranks from two _different_ branches of service. I've tried to make sense of your story and it seems like you're starting with the Munich Massacre (Israeli Olympians) and then it gets weird from there with touches of Operation Eagle Claw in your fiction. If your age as reported on this site (52) is correct, then you were not old enough to have been SOF in the 80's. 

I'm a Marine veteran. Many may find your stories harmless but I consider them stolen valor.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 12, 2017)

LittleLebowski said:


> I don't think that you know what you are talking about. You seem to be conflating Gunnery Sergeant and Sergeant First Class, ranks from two _different_ branches of service. I've tried to make sense of your story and it seems like you're starting with the Munich Massacre (Israeli Olympians) and then it gets weird from there with touches of Operation Eagle Claw in your fiction. If your age as reported on this site (52) is correct, then you were not old enough to have been SOF in the 80's.
> 
> I'm a Marine veteran. Many may find your stories harmless but I consider them stolen valor.


Agreed and thank you for your service.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jul 12, 2017)

At some point we all run into total pricks in life. Whether it be a co worker or customer or person in public or even a family member or online forum member. John damps is one of these people. A liar and con and phony. Some people are just sad pathetic individuals. The only bad experience I've had on this site is with this guy and his BS.


----------



## JOE.G (Jul 12, 2017)

My 562 XP is from 2011 I believe and it is still going strong, It is Modded a bit. I don't cut as much wood as I used to but it still fires right up no matter how long it has been sitting.


----------

